# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  Now Registering Interest In SA!  Join Us Sharing Tested Seed Based Health & Wellness Products!

## emjob

Hi Everyone, 

I'm really excited to bring to you an amazing opportunity which we are interested in bringing to the South African market! 

A Euromonitor International report found that "naturally healthy food and beverages continued to clearly lead overall sales of health and wellness in South Africa in 2015 recording 13% value growth." This trade continues to grow not just in SA but also globally as more people become conscious of what they are consuming and its effects on their health.  

The company is Rain International which has come up with a brand new category of health products based on cold-pressed seed extracts. Cold-pressing maintains that potency of the nutrients within the seeds. 

The flagship product, SOUL which has amazing testimonials to back up how much it has improved people's health and vitality. This product really is changing lives and is:

- already sold globally 
- formed of the cold-pressed seed extracts of black cumin seed, black raspberry seed, chardonnay grape seed and d-ribose
- comes in a 2 ox sachet and you drink it out of the pouch or add it to smoothies
- distributed in boxes which last approximately a month if you are having one pouch a day
- tastes fantastic, is vegan friendly, GMO free, certified to be sports anti-doping approved and halal 

SOUL has been independently lab tested and shown to reduce cellular oxidation by 62% and to reduce cellular inflammation by 33%. The results are amazing and people ARE finding that it translates into how good they feel daily! 

CORE also comes in sachet/pouch form and is packed with nutrients from chlorophyllin, aloe vera, spirulina, wheat grass, cranberry seed, milk thistle seed, kale, black cumin seed, chlorella and dandelion. 

REVRI is a powerful skin care range using plant stem cells.

The company offers 7 ways to get paid. Please contact me to learn more about this or take a look at my website where there is a video about the opportunity. www.myrainlife.com/theseedadvantage

At the moment I am registering interest from people in South Africa who are interested in partnering with me and Rain to launch these products in SA; or for those who would be interested in becoming a customer buying the products (they come with 30 day money back guarantee). 

Once I have got enough people to sign-up their interest then we will move into pre-launch to set up approvals and logistics. If you are interested it's really important that you let me know. The faster I get the interest, the faster we can get things moving.

This is a HUGE OPPORTUNITY to join an amazing company selling truly revolutionary products that work! Please contact me for further information. I am always happy to go through everything with you either by phone or skype. 

I know thes products and especially SOUL will do amazing things in South Africa BUT, I need your help to make it Rain! 

Best regards, Ellie

----------


## HR Solutions

"Rain" is already in South Africa ...... Is this the same or just the same name ?

----------


## emjob

Hi,

Thank you for your question. I can assure you that South Africa is NOT currently in pre-launch stage in South Africa. Anyone operating in that way passing off that they are official Ran distributors are operating without authority.  I am tasked with putting together a list of interest and my up line works directly with the CEO. 

Best regards, Elide

----------


## emjob

Hi, I'd also like to add that if you go to the official Rain International website or the site listed in my original post and try to buy prodcuts,  you will see there is no direct shipping to SA as it is not officially distributed there at the moment. Best wishes, Elide

----------


## HR Solutions

Well there is definately a company with quite a few branches called RAIN .  Perhaps not the same product , but same name - my wife's favourite shop.

Your site is not working so can't check ure products ...... She buys soaps and nice smelly wellness products from them.  The have an outlet in the Waterftont.

----------


## emjob

Hi - I've just looked up the shop you are talking about, Rain Africa and it isn't the same. 

I've just tried the link in my site and it is working. Not sure if it's blocked because it isn't registered the be sold in SA yet. The corporate site is: https://rainintl.com/home 

Best wishes

----------


## HR Solutions

Correct, but the shop is called just Rain, so u might pick up problems selling another product with the same name.

----------


## emjob

It will be fine. The producer is Rain International, the main products are SOUL, CORE and REVRI. They're good enough to generate they're own reputation in the market.

----------


## emjob

*their

----------


## HR Solutions

I was referring to registering the name. Good luck

----------

